# Whole Flounder with Herb Marinade



## dailyrecipes (Jul 6, 2005)

*Whole Flounder with Herb Marinade*

3 tb Olive Oil
1/4 ts Salt
2 tb Fresh Herbs; chopped
Ground Pepper
1 ts Garlic; minced
2 lb Flounder

Combine oil, herbs, garlic, salt and pepper; set aside for up to 2 hours. Dress or pan-dress the fish the fish, rinse well, and pat dry. Slash the thicker part of both fillets with 1 or 2 shallow diagonal cuts through the skin and into the meat. Set aside 1 tb marinade and rub the rest all over the surface of the fish and into the cuts. Set aside on a plate for 15 minutes.


Build a medium-hot fire in a charcoal grill. Oil the grill rack and place fish dark-skin side down. Grill 4 minutes, or until skin releases easily from grill. Turn, baste with any marinade remaining on the plate, and continue grilling until a thin skewer easily penetrates thickest part of the fish, another 2-4 minutes.


----------

